# 4 Show Wax Test



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I was sent a test pot of Obsession Wax new show wax to try out. I therefore decided to do a small show wax test, all of which I was using for the first time.

The four waxes on test are:-

* Wolfgang Fuzion
* D€finitive Wax S h o w Edition
* Black Magic Detail (BMD) Sirius Dark Edition (pass around pot)
* Obsession Wax Show Wax (name unknown)

2 coats of Obsession show wax applied to half my bonnet (passenger side) and also a coat to the passenger side rear arch panel.

2 coats of D€finitive S h o w wax applied to the left hand side (drivers) bonnet and all around the full front bumper.










2 coats of Wolfgang applied to right side (drivers) boot lid.

2 coat of Sirius DE applied to left (passenger) boot lid and 1 coat right (driver) rear arch panel.










Prior to applying the wax the car was washed as normal using CG Mr Pink and clayed using my CG wash mitt. This was then followed by a pre wax cleanse using AF Rejuvenate. The car was fully decontaminated only 3 weeks ago. The paint was now ready for wax application.

Ease of Application
Obsession









The wax was said to be soft and oily but it was more of a hard wax, in truth. The wax did not seem to spread too well so I spritzed my applicator a little which helped but it did not spread as well as other show waxes I've used. I reloaded my applicator with a little more wax but ensured that only a thin layer was applied. One thing that did strike me was the scent. A lovely smell of coconut and vanilla filled the air when applying. Nice !

D€finitive Wax









My custom pot of S h o w Edition, used for the first time, with a scent of pineapple. This is not my first D€finitive wax. The applicator was given a quarter swipe to load with wax. Application was easy and the wax spread quite far. It was easy to ensure a thin layer was applied. It spread easier and further than the Obsession Wax.

BMD Sirius Dark Edition









This pot contains 5 layers of BMD waxes and is being passed around interested parties following a thread on DW. The scent of all the waxes contained in the jar was quite overwhelming but on application the bubblegum scent did come to the fore. I own a pot of the normal Sirius Show wax but this was the first time of trying DE. The wax spread fairly well. Not as far as the Def. wax but well enough. Once the applicator was primed it spread easier. The thing to note with Sirius (both versions) is that it feels a bit gritty when applying but this is perfectly normal, so don't worry.

Wolfgang 









I recently bought this off a DW member and was the first time of using. The scent was reminiscent of strawberries, which was very nice. One swipe of the applicator pad and the wax just kept on spreading and spreading. The easiest one of the group by far. This wax will last ages as you hardly use any.

Curing Time
BMD and Obsession - the instructions said to leave 5-10 minutes before removing. I left it 10 minutes.

Def. wax is quite versatile and anything from straight on and off to leaving for 10 minutes or more has been used by others. I left it 10 minutes.

Wolfgang Fuzion is more or less straight on and off. Again I left it 10 minutes.

The outside temperature was 7C when applied.

Ease of Removal
Obsession - bonnet - It felt a bit grabby when buffing off but removed quite easily. On the rear arch panel I left it 20 minutes. It needed a bit more elbow power but came off relatively easy. I've experienced far far worse. It still felt grabby as you would imagine, after this length of time.

BMD - Felt a bit grabby at first when buffing off but got better and came off easy.

Def. Wax - this removed with ease. No issues.

Wolfgang Fuzion - I could have removed this with my little finger only. It's insanely easy to buff off. No pressure or elbow grease required.

Finish
Difficult to differentiate between any of the finishes to be honest other than they all looked good. Lovely deep wet looks.

Feel was a bit different though. Wolfgang felt the slickest whereas BMD and Obsession did not feel as slick but from experience with Sirius, it sheets water well.


















































































Beading
I will update the thread with beading, sheeting and durability on a regular basis.

Overall all the waxes were nice to use and left a nice finish but so far I have been surprised by Wolfgang Fuzion.

Apologies for the small photos, I've no idea why. I've not done anything different to what I normally do


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

Great write-up. You must be well pleased with the Fuzion as it seems like it was nice and easy to apply & remove. Great price you got it for too. :thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Glad you like it is a stunning wax wolfgang.
Think ill get another tub at summer bikeing season


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice write up. Will be good to see the beading and sheeting and also how the last over the winter months. Will be a tough but good test of longevity :thumb:


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks for the review Blueberry .
Stevie BMD


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for doing a comparison and as for fuzion those that try it will always like it it really is a total doddle to use and the smell is a great Brucey Bonus...


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Always wanted to try fusion and this has made me just want it more! I also really need to try a bmd wax!
Thanks for the write up.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Hate to moan but on my screen at least, you go to the effort to go through the write up and post pictures and the photos look like they're taken on an old Motorolla Razr? Very grainy.

Other than that cool bro !!


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Great review. Now time will tell which has better durability.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

xJay1337 said:


> Hate to moan but on my screen at least, you go to the effort to go through the write up and post pictures and the photos look like they're taken on an old Motorolla Razr? Very grainy.
> 
> Other than that cool bro !!


Yes I do apologise. I only had my phone camera available as I had forgotten to charge my camera. Future pics will be with my camera 
They are also grainy because for some reason they are too small.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice test! 

I'm interested in the Def Show wax the most, that's the one I'd buy if I ever got more wax to play with. The others I've got are all great easy to use waxes, and they last pretty good too. :thumb:


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Nice test. Would have also loved to see the SV BOS in that.

Waiting for the water behaviour updates.


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

Nice review ! Can't wait to get the bmd wax hopefully il get it on DE ! E good to see how it stands up to show edition


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

xJay1337 said:


> Hate to moan but on my screen at least, you go to the effort to go through the write up and post pictures and the photos look like they're taken on an old Motorolla Razr? Very grainy.
> 
> Other than that cool bro !!


Jay my friend, blueberry's a chick by the way :lol:


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Jay my friend, blueberry's a chick by the way :lol:


No she aint no bro, bro :lol:


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks a lot for the review Blueberry, Be interesting to see the beading pics.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Jay my friend, blueberry's a chick by the way :lol:


I call chicks bros as well.
It's all about the swag.

:lol:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Be keeping my eye on this one as I'm interested in the Fusion and Obsession waxes. 

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

1 week update videos on sheeting behaviour

Bonnet unwashed





Boot unwashed





Bonnet after being washed





Boot after being washed





Beading is quite uniform apart from the Obsession Wax which was a bit irregular.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Very decent review Blueberry :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

A quick update on this.

Washed the car for the first time since the 1st December. Around 800 miles covered since then. Just over a month since they were applied (23/11/13).

The Obsession Wax has well and truly died (as it was after the first wash). No sheeting whatsoever.

The BMD Sirius DE, Wolfgang Fuzion and 
D€finitive€ wax S H O W Edition are still protecting well. 

Sheeting of Wolfgang and Def are about the same for the leaders with Sirius just a fraction behind. Nothing much in it really.

No chance to capture any beading yet but it seems pretty good during washing today.

I'll hopefully update with photos and/or video next week


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks for the update....I will have to send you a sample of the final production version of Euphoric so you can do another comparison...If you fancy it?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Obsession Wax said:


> Thanks for the update....I will have to send you a sample of the final production version of Euphoric so you can do another comparison...If you fancy it?


Hi Jay, I would like that. Something very obviously not right with this test sample so I would like to give it another go. Cheers mate


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

Reaally nice review with some interesting choices of wax, the only things that buggers me is that you compare an under developement product with some finished products, I'm not saying that it's wrong but it's uneven and might give the wrong idea to some people about euphoric.
I really don't mean it a bad way, just my thoughts, overall it's a very thorough review :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

efib said:


> Reaally nice review with some interesting choices of wax, the only things that buggers me is that you compare an under developement product with some finished products, I'm not saying that it's wrong but it's uneven and might give the wrong idea to some people about euphoric.
> I really don't mean it a bad way, just my thoughts, overall it's a very thorough review :thumb:


I quite understand what you are saying efib. I didn't really intend on doing a wax test. The thought just occurred to me at the last minute. My main thought was that I would have a benchmark to see how it performed against other show waxes albeit in the development stages.

If Jay sends me a sample of the finished product then I will test it again and continue it on this thread in order to give everyone the full picture 

Have you used Euphoric efib?


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

Blueberry said:


> I quite understand what you are saying efib. I didn't really intend on doing a wax test. The thought just occurred to me at the last minute. My main thought was that I would have a benchmark to see how it performed against other show waxes albeit in the development stages.
> 
> If Jay sends me a sample of the finished product then I will test it again and continue it on this thread in order to give everyone the full picture
> 
> Have you used Euphoric efib?


I really understand your point of view I just wanted to say what I think because it's a little bit uneven and I might have thought "oh this is s**t , I won't take it ". I haven't tried it yet (it's raining ) but it's a really soft and oily wax, the one you have I noticed that it's hard and not oily that's why I figured that it's a pre production.
Again , no hard feelings and I think that it's a great review with some really nice waxes that are in a good price range.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

You are tight efib. Mine is hard and not in the least bit oily. As I said, I would willing try the final production wax against these 3 again.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Quality write up Kerry :thumb:


----------



## Detailing1 (Apr 16, 2012)

Blueberry said:


> D€finitive€ wax S H O W Edition


Why do you write the name so weirdly?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Detailing1 said:


> Why do you write the name so weirdly?


Because the name can't be used on the forum like they asked for it not to be used :thumb:


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Glad to see the Fuzion still doing well i wish i had brought that pot now so easy on and off


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Goodfella36 said:


> Glad to see the Fuzion still doing well i wish i had brought that pot now so easy on and off


Yeah I'm sooo pleased I bought it. Been a real surprise to me . Even if I only got a month out of it it wouldn't be a problem as its damn easy to use.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

yeah wish id not sold it now
but im playing with ceramics at the minute but find them a tad boreing


----------



## Frans D (May 23, 2011)

efib said:


> the only things that buggers me is that you compare an under developement product with some finished products, I'm not saying that it's wrong but it's uneven and might give the wrong idea to some people about euphoric.


I don't think there is anything wrong, because there is clearly stated in the first post, that Blueberry received a wax to test and that she also used it in this test.
When I am asked to test a product in development I always compare it to the product I like best for that purpose.
It has a lot of advantages as you can rule out external circumstances which can influence the results (like wrong prep, polution, etc.), and it is also easier to define on which points the test product lacks and needs refinement.

But there are some flaws in this test; because products used on a bonnet will have much more to endure as products used on a boot lid.
Due to the driving direction, a bonnet will catch much more polution as the boot lid (in summer this is easily to be seen because of the dead insects).
I would have rather seen the 4 waxes next to each other on the bonnet.

Please don't take this the wrong way Blueberry, it is just ment as positive/constructive criticism.


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

It's my point of view , I didn't enforce you to adopt it . I respect yours as well but likewise I won't adopt it  
It's a interesting review with some surprises for me , I didn't expect fuzion to last for a month in the winter .


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

seems like a fair and honest test to me, the waxes dong well are ones i'd expect to do well!


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

As stated this sample is a pre production sample and it's test like this one that help improve it...without people like blueberry and others helping me out I would not be able to test the waxes as much as is needed... It does not matter if one person tests a wax differently to another it's the fact people are willing to put the time in to do these tests...that's what counts...thanks again blueberry....


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Frans D said:


> I don't think there is anything wrong, because there is clearly stated in the first post, that Blueberry received a wax to test and that she also used it in this test.
> When I am asked to test a product in development I always compare it to the product I like best for that purpose.
> It has a lot of advantages as you can rule out external circumstances which can influence the results (like wrong prep, polution, etc.), and it is also easier to define on which points the test product lacks and needs refinement.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback Frans D and yes I agree with you the boot lid does not get as much abuse as the bonnet. I did however apply the waxes in other areas of the car (rear arches which are the worst areas for dirt on the RCZ) and also the drivers door). So I do have other areas to compare not just the main ones for this test.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

First wash of 2014 and a little video of water sheeting of the three remaining waxes, which are:

D£finitive Wax S H O W £dition on the left hand side bonnet.

(for your information Bullet Polish Carnauba Spray wax is now on the right hand of the bonnet- which I won in the 12 days of Christmas).

BMD Sirius DE on the left hand side of the boot and Wolfgang Fuzion on the right.

Def and Fuzion still sheeting much the same with Sirius DE still sheeting well, but behind the first two. Still pretty good though.

Beading on all of them is pretty impressive.

Apologies for the abrupt finish at the end of the video. My phone ran out of storage capacity.


----------



## Rod (Sep 15, 2013)

Obsession Wax said:


> As stated this sample is a pre production sample and it's test like this one that help improve it...without people like blueberry and others helping me out I would not be able to test the waxes as much as is needed... It does not matter if one person tests a wax differently to another it's the fact people are willing to put the time in to do these tests...that's what counts...thanks again blueberry....


Well said!

I will be looking forward for the result of the test as well as to the test vs the improved formula from Jay.


----------

